# When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown costume



## Ricky (Jul 9, 2010)

The Mexican police need to come in and fuck it all up D:<

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0709101clown1.html

Hahaha...  Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Smelge (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

He may be crazy, but you have to admit, #9 did a great job with his make up.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

Saw the title and laughed

Read the article and laughed even more


----------



## Syradact (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

Well, it _was_ his stepdaughter and not a blood relative.

Reminds me of Gato's stepmilf shenanigans.


----------



## Willow (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



Syradact said:


> Well, it _was_ his stepdaughter and not a blood relative.
> 
> Reminds me of Gato's stepmilf shenanigans.


It still counts as sexual harassment or child molestation 

I think this beats Gato by a slight margin


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

At least he wasn't dressed in a panda suit.


----------



## Volkodav (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

Another reason to be afraid of clowns.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

Joker face was awesome.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

This is what Arizona wanted to stop.
That and this.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



JesusFish said:


> This is what Arizona wanted to stop.
> That and this.


 
If I had a dollar for every time I saw something like that in SoCal...


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



Tycho said:


> If I had a dollar for every time I saw something like that in SoCal...



I live in South Texas.

It is this, but with Trucks.

And the Mexicans still burn their trash.

And every year, all the asthmatics have to stay indoors for a month because the northern Mexican farmers burn their fields.

You also have to watch the water quality in far South Texas, because the Mexicans literally poison the water.
They poor agro-chemicals and motor oil into the Rio Grande.

And people in Massachusetts wonder why Arizona wants legally processed and educated Mexicans, and not the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



WillowWulf said:


> Saw the title and laughed
> 
> Read the article and laughed even more



This


----------



## Alstor (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0709101clown5.html

Is this a juggalo or just some douchebag?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



Alstor said:


> http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2010/0709101clown5.html
> 
> Is this a juggalo or just some douchebag?


 Those are the same option, bro.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

http://i.cdn.turner.com/trutv/thesmokinggun.com/graphics/art4/0709101clown10.jpg

Actually I think this guy is one of those people whose skin has actually turned silver because of some medicine or something they were taking.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*



Tycho said:


> http://i.cdn.turner.com/trutv/thesmokinggun.com/graphics/art4/0709101clown10.jpg
> 
> Actually I think this guy is one of those people whose skin has actually turned silver because of some medicine or something they were taking.


 Really? Cause it looks to me like someone spray painted his face.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

*Re: When you're just trying to have sex with your teenage daughter in your clown cost*

I can see it now, "Who was the one that raped you?"

"It was the mexican juggling clown."


----------

